# Another 'stray' pet cat has turned up here...



## Meowy Catkin (14 December 2013)

... in an awful state.  Poor thing was huddled under the trailer surrounded by our three cats, who amazingly hadn't attacked, even though they had fluffed up their tails.

I was able to catch him/her as she/he was starving hungry and really thirsty and purred when I put down bowls with food and water. I've got an appointment at the Vet's at 11am. Hopefully the cat is healthy, apart from being dirty, matted (long haired cat) and thin, plus i really hope that it's microchipped.


----------



## pines of rome (14 December 2013)

Oh poor cat, so kind of you to look after it, hope it will be ok! x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 December 2013)

Well he puked up the food he's eaten on the way to the Vet's and there were a few worms in it, so the Vet wormed him. He's booked in to be castrated on Friday (turns out he's a little boy) and the local cat rescue will give us a voucher for that, but no rescues in the area have room for him. He's under a year old and the matted fur will be sorted when he's under anaesthetic on Friday (also FIV tested). So it looks like he'll be staying here as a yard cat. At the moment he's in CM's stable with water, dirt tray, bed, scratching post and I'm feeding him little and often as advised.

I'll try to get a photo later and any ideas for names will be most welcome. He's a fluffy tabby and could be really handsome when he's better.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (14 December 2013)

Well Done


----------



## TrasaM (14 December 2013)

Well done you. He must have known you'd be kind  The ones I rescued last January ( 3 kittens) were extremely grateful to be picked up out of the flood and snow and were ravenous when I got them home. They were long haired too and dirty and fluey and starving. RSPCA took them away and they were rehomed after vet treatment. It makes you want to cry seeing their gratitude


----------



## fallenangel123 (14 December 2013)

Bless him, he's lucky to find you!
My big lad arrived miaowing on my doorstep two years ago so tangled up he was solid to the touch. I think they know when they have found the right place.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 December 2013)

well done Faracat  they know your a soft spot  piccies please


----------



## Arizahn (14 December 2013)

Good on you, Faracat. Hope he comes round nicely 

<eyes various cats, considers posting OP one or two of them...>


----------



## mightymammoth (14 December 2013)

wish there were more kind people like you around faracat, love to see a photo of him.


----------



## touchstone (14 December 2013)

So pleased he's found you, I've currently got a feral that needs trapping and neutering and hopefully offer a home to  (much to hubby's despair as that will make six).   I saw an advert for a found cat that was so desperately hungry it was eating cake crumbs put out for the birds and has been trying to get into the finders house.  They haven't fed it or given it shelter  but I suppose at least they've advertised about it.   I'll bet your little cat is so pleased to have food and shelter bless him.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 December 2013)

I've just checked him and he's a bit sleepy, so I left him in peace. I'll get a photo tomorrow. He's had a wash and looks a lot better as he's fluffed out his fur a bit IYSWIM, but when you stroke him, he's very bony and matty, but he'd eaten up and I couldn't see any new sick.

ETA - TS, I hope you are able to catch your little feral. We have had success by putting sardines in tomato sauce in the trap.


----------



## touchstone (14 December 2013)

Thanks Faracat, I'll give the sardines a go, I'm managing to get quite close to him without him running off now and  I'm hoping he'll fit in our trap okay as he's a huge cat!     

I would imagine your fluffy boy will be exhausted, hopefully he just hasn't had food for a while which is why he was being sick, he sounds a lovely cat.


----------



## Arizahn (14 December 2013)

Looking forwards to pictures of the little cat


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2013)

He's even brighter this morning, but he's not used the tray yet and I can't smell any poo in the stable. I guess if his guts were pretty empty, it could take another day before the food he's now getting passes through his system. He let me pick him up and make a fuss of him and he's had another wash as his fur is much 'fluffier'. The two main matts that I can feel on his flanks will definitely need to be clipped off as they are solid lumps against his skin. 

Here's a couple of photos - the bowl that has been pushed into the corner was the one with his food in, he's still ravenous. He's looking quite nice now compared to when I first saw him under the trailer.


----------



## TrasaM (15 December 2013)

He looks like he's going to be a lovely cat. He's got lovely markings. Great that he's settled already and letting you groom and hold him. You nice person you


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

he is gorgeous. He lucky to of found you to take him in


----------



## Clodagh (15 December 2013)

You are fantastic, what a lucky cat. He has to be Tigger, boring and predicatable that I am!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

Bear is a good name for a fluffy cat or wandy short for wonderer


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2013)

Thanks everyone. It wasn't a hard choice as it was either keep him or PTS as there isn't a space at any shelters in my area. I just hope that the brown cat accepts him, the other two cats shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TrasaM (15 December 2013)

How about Noël ..the Christmas cat


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			How about Noël ..the Christmas cat 

Click to expand...

brill idea.


----------



## touchstone (15 December 2013)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Arizahn (15 December 2013)

What a handsome cat!


----------



## Charlie007 (15 December 2013)

Noel is a brilliant idea!!  Well done for giving him a home!

We currently have 4 ferral cats that we feed. We had another one turn up year before last, it looked terrible. I borrowed a cat trap, trapped it and took it to the vet. Turns out it had cancerous tumors on its mammory glands poor thing. Vet rang me to say there was nothing they could do other than pts. I shed a tear and had only known the cat for a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (15 December 2013)

If the other Cats woont take to him I will take him on He really reminds me of the Old George I lost Earlier this Year I hope they take to him.


----------



## cambrica (15 December 2013)

Oh he is a really handsome boy, lucky he has found you !
We used to have two stable cats, Jessica and Jinx that passed away years ago and I have never intended on getting any replacements - but a stray that turned up at the yard a month ago had other ideas! His cunning plan was to follow my 4yo daughter around acting as her shadow. He was painfully thin and starving so we wormed him, fed him and so far he hasn't left the hay barn unless we are in the yard and he ventures out. Except last week when his face doubled in size with an abcess so he also went to the vets!


----------



## Adopter (15 December 2013)

Well done you, hope others accept him.  My two are rescued cats and do not get on, the female growls at the male cat, then they start fighting and always when we are hoping for a nights sleep!!


----------



## Honey08 (15 December 2013)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			If the other Cats woont take to him I will take him on He really reminds me of the Old George I lost Earlier this Year I hope they take to him.
		
Click to expand...

Aww bless.

He reminds me of our old cat, Spike, who was PTS in January.  He was a fab cat, so friendly, more like a dog.  We battled with matts in his fur constantly, even more so when he was old.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2013)

Thanks HOC. I've got rather fond of him already, so I really hope that it works out. He asked to be picked up and made a fuss of this evening. He kneaded my arm too 

Cats do seem to know a good thing when they find it. I'd love to see photos of all your strays and ferals if you want to share.


----------



## Adopter (16 December 2013)

I hope this works, I am not good with technology!

My two rescue cats who were supposed to be outside/stable cats, as you can see that did not last long.  Ginger tom was completely ferral and took longer to trust us.

Hope your new arrival is feeling better, and keeping his food down now.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 December 2013)

I can't see the photos. 

Do you have photobucket (or similar)? If 'yes' you can copy&paste the IMG code in the forum reply box. Or you can upload photos from your computer into an album on your forum profile, which people can then look at.


----------



## luckyoldme (16 December 2013)

Wow he must be my strays twin!
this is midge who turned up on my doorstep two years ago.... same story as yours really.
Incidently I thought mine was a tabby but was informed he is a maine ****.
I hope he is as loving as midge is ,,,,,,,,ive had a few visitors who came and stayed for life during my lifetime too!


----------



## luckyoldme (16 December 2013)

oh no and now I have written a racist word ^!


----------



## Adopter (16 December 2013)

FC have changed setting in Album, hope this sorts it.  Took me ages to fathom how to up load to album with my tablet!  

How is the cat this morning, We had a wonderful Tabby cat who lived to be 18.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 December 2013)

He had a fit this morning. I'm quite worried but I've spoken to the Vet and they want me to just let him recover quietly. Stressing him might spark another fit, so they don't want to see him unless he doesn't recover.

ETA -A and LOM - beautiful cats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Adopter (16 December 2013)

Oh dear, hope knowing he is cared for will have a positive effect and he is ok.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 December 2013)

Good on you Faracat for taking him in, Hope he stays healthy I like the name Noel


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 December 2013)

He's had another fit.  I checked him and he was disoriented and had blood pouring from his mouth. He could have bitten his tongue, but I don't know as looking in his mouth isn't an option. I'm taking him to the Vets in a minute. 

Trying not to cry.


----------



## TrasaM (16 December 2013)

Am crossing everything for you and little furry. Xx


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Ah hun fingers crossed  he will be ok


----------



## Arizahn (16 December 2013)

Oh no, have everything crossed for him


----------



## pines of rome (16 December 2013)

Oh no, I do hope he will be ok, did the vet say how old he might be? One of mine has had little strokes and he is totally out of it for a little while, no blood though, lets hope he bit his tongue and it is nothing more serious!
Fingers crossed for the little chap!x


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2013)

Adopter said:














I hope this works, I am not good with technology!

My two rescue cats who were supposed to be outside/stable cats, as you can see that did not last long.  Ginger tom was completely ferral and took longer to trust us.

Hope your new arrival is feeling better, and keeping his food down now.
		
Click to expand...

They look just like my outside cat presently asleep by the log burner
Faracat , that's a lovely cat I hope the others accept him .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 December 2013)

I'm sad to say that he's been PTS. The Vet said that there was something seriously wrong and with two fits in one day, it was only a matter of time before it happened again. The only good thing is that he didn't slowly starve to death which was on his cards before he came here. 

I'm really gutted.


----------



## pines of rome (16 December 2013)

I am so sorry, how very sad, at least he found some food and kindness , the short time he was with you! x


----------



## TrasaM (16 December 2013)

Aw Hun.. How sad for you. I wasn't optimistic when I saw your post about fits as this happened to my daughters cat a couple of years back and he didn't recover either.  But at least as you say he's not suffered any further and you'd kept him warm and cared for since he landed on your doorstep xx


----------



## Arizahn (16 December 2013)

RIP little stranger  Take care, Faracat.


----------



## Maisie2 (16 December 2013)

Oh how sad.  At least the poor cat knew a bit of love and care at the end a nd didn't starve slowly to death.  Well done you for your kindness.


----------



## luckyoldme (16 December 2013)

so sorry to hear that, but like others have said at least he knew some kindness in his last couple of days.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Sorry to hear that but least you made his last few das comfortable with food and warmth you have to remember that. RIP little one


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 December 2013)

Thanks everyone. I can't believe how attached I got to him in such a short space of time.


----------



## Adopter (16 December 2013)

So very sorry, I echo others comments, he knew kindness at the end, you did your best for him.

Take care sending hugs.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (16 December 2013)

Very Sorry for You


----------



## Jnhuk (16 December 2013)

Big hugs.

Doesn't matter how long or little you've known them, cats just leave big paw prints on your heart.


----------



## touchstone (16 December 2013)

Oh Faracat I'm so sorry, it really is amazing how quickly they wheedle their way into our hearts; at least he went knowing some comfort thanks to you.

As an aside, I've managed to trap the feral - he's currently in an open carrier inside a dog crate in my sons bedroom until we get him to the vets in the morning poor lad.   Husband's not too happy but hey ho!  He was fighting with my other cat in the garden, who hates strange cats, so I'm hoping it isn't all going to be too traumatic. :/


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 December 2013)

oh Faracat I am so sorry.  RIP boy you did the best for him.  At least he did not suffer at the end. ;(


----------



## Amymay (16 December 2013)

Been following this thread. So sorry Faracat. Thank you for caring xx


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2013)

How sad for you Faracat , at least he had care at the end poor little chap.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (16 December 2013)

Really sad to read that but at least he went quickly knowing kindness and a full belly you did a very good thing poor little mite  My mum was adopted by a stray recently I don't even live there and am very overly attached to her.


----------



## E13 (16 December 2013)

I am so sorry. Sometimes cats know, and they find someone in their last days - you gave him love and a full belly, and he could trust you to do right by him. Heartbreaking xxx


----------



## hackneylass2 (17 December 2013)

Sorry to hear your boy didnt make it.  You did the right thing by him tho, which is priceless.  RIP handsome boy.


----------



## Highlands (24 December 2013)

Poor you, really sad


----------



## Circe (24 December 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry.
At least he didnt' die alone, he knew love and was cared for.
Kx


----------



## Fransurrey (4 January 2014)

I'm so sorry that he didn't make it. What a wonderful person you are, though. He knew love, food and shelter in his last days, which is what matters. Xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2014)

Thanks. 

He may not have been here long, but I still miss him when I think about him.


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

Have only just read this.  I really feel for you, but you gave him food and love, and you didn't let him suffer.  It is amazing how attached we can get, even after a few hours.

Sometimes they find us when they need us.  My MiL lost her 2 elderly cats early in the summer a couple of months apart.  They were coming up to 20 years of age, full sisters.  Around October time, she asked me and OH if one of us would take her to a rescue as she was ready for another cat, didn't want a kitten, something 3 or 4 years oldish.  About a week later, a very good friend of mine called me asking me if I would be prepared to take on another cat, as her neighbours had moved and left their cat behind.  She was feeding her outside, but couldn't offer her a home as she is very allergic to cats, plus her dog isn't overly cat friendly.  We immediately thought of MiL, and Tammy had been living with her ever since.  She is 4 years old too, which makes me think it was fate!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2014)

Lucky Tammy.  Thanks for posting a positive story.


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2014)

Noel found you when he needed you. Xxx


----------

